# Embedded Video



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jun 2013)

On posts that have a Youtube video embedded, I'm just seeing a black rectangle where the video should be.

Is this just me or is anyone else having trouble? My computer loaded some updates yesterday - related?


----------



## Shaun (14 Jun 2013)

Try updating your Flash plugin - http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/

Note: Remember to untick the McAfee Security option ...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jun 2013)

Thanks Shaun, will give that a try in a bit.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jun 2013)

Have now tried that and restarted the computer, but no joy.


----------



## Shaun (14 Jun 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Have now tried that and restarted the computer, but no joy.


 
Okay - is this affecting _all_ threads with videos in them or just the ones in a specific thread?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jun 2013)

Shaun said:


> Okay - is this affecting _all_ threads with videos in them or just the ones in a specific thread?


All threads that I've loooked at. Have asked my brother to look at CC on his computer and he can see the videos okay so must be a fault at my end.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jun 2013)

Just thought I'd check and have found no problem with embedded videos over on GeeksChat. Am confused now.

Edit: videos on EntertainmentChat also work fine.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Jun 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Just thought I'd check and have found no problem with embedded videos over on GeeksChat. Am confused now.


 

What browser are you using


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jun 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> What browser are you using


 Internet explorer 9 I believe. (Not 100% sure as I didn't set up this computer.)


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Jun 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Internet explorer 9 I believe. (Not 100% sure as I didn't set up this computer.)


 

Have you tried Google Chrome, I had a problem on my PC with Internet Explorer and Firefox crashing and hanging, I tracked it down to Adobe Flash 11 so I installed Chrome and since I have had no problems at all with Flash content.

When I looked into it I found out that Chrome has Flash integrated within the browser so does not need to be installed separately.

If that doesnt fix it check that your antivirus isnt blocking it either via the firewall or if there is an AD Blocker that maybe getting confused and blocking certain content.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jun 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Have you tried Google Chrome, I had a problem on my PC with Internet Explorer and Firefox crashing and hanging, I tracked it down to Adobe Flash 11 so I installed Chrome and since I have had no problems at all with Flash content.
> 
> When I looked into it I found out that Chrome has Flash integrated within the browser so does not need to be installed separately.
> 
> If that doesnt fix it check that your antivirus isnt blocking it either via the firewall or if there is an AD Blocker that maybe getting confused and blocking certain content.


Am using a computer that actually belongs to my dad at the moment, so don't want to make too many changes. Will look into those when I can talk to him over the weekend.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Jun 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Am using a computer that actually belongs to my dad at the moment, so don't want to make too many changes. Will look into those when I can talk to him over the weekend.


 

If it is an old PC make sure you have the latest browser version and the most up to date service pack if non of the other stuff works.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Jun 2013)

Latest browser & service pack installed. All fine now.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Jun 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Latest browser & service pack installed. All fine now.


 

Sorted


----------

